# Feathered Study Buddies...



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've just finished my 2 weeks of exams, and i'm really not sure how i would've managed to prepare without the assistance of my 7 little study buddies.








(Gracie was being so helpful with organising my notes that she couldn't be present for the photo)

It's funny, i'm sure i don't remember signing up for a class called ology concepts.....urity cedures doesn't ring any bells either! 









Yeah...i really don't know what i would've done without them....








Maybe finish study in half the time, perhaps i would even have been able to go straight to bed after cramming for exams without having to pick my shredded notes off my bed...









I swear mum, i had ... well, everything to do with it!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

:rofl::rofl: She really has been helpful, bless her little heart.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Such helpful study buddies you have :rofl::lol:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just like mine when i go to bake peanutbutter cookies there there to help clean the mess uo


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Such helpful....Study Buddies! :lol: Just a pity they don't have the cleaning up setting!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What good helpers  I never heard of ology must be a new class


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh,,, I bet they learned as much as you did! They are just soooo cute


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL Echo spent the entire time I had exams either with my parents or in his cage. I use a laptop to summaries notes and he spent the entire time trying to pry the keys off, aren't they wonderful? LOL


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Avalon_Princess said:


> I use a laptop to summaries notes and he spent the entire time trying to pry the keys off, aren't they wonderful? LOL


Oh i know what that's like!!!!  Snickers can whip a key off in less than a second and then he's off and running.  Cookie's pretty swift when it comes to laptop destruction too.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike can take a key off in less than a second aswell


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

So cute... loved the photos...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that's too cute 

bet the teacher's don't hear the excuse "my bird ate my homework" as often as they've heard " my dog ate my homework" lol


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

I love it! Sam likes to "help" me read BirdTalk too...which usually ends with my lap being covered in confetti... 

-SB


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

ha ha ha that's all too funny!!

Kinda makes me glad I'm past that stage of my life.... but part of me kinda misses it...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

SisterBlue said:


> I love it! Sam likes to "help" me read BirdTalk too...which usually ends with my lap being covered in confetti...
> 
> -SB


my lovebird roxy loves reading bird talk with me 

first i was looking @ my local grocery store ad, and she came flying at me, So i asked her "well what looks good" and she hoped down on my lap and started walking over the paper, and would stop and try to eat the fruits and veggies and the bread 

it was funny 

then i was looking at a bird talk book and she kept trying to change the page on me when i was reading an article, so i changed it and she walked all over the page looking and stopping at certain spots, then she'd move over grab the corner or the page and lift (she was still standing on part of it so it wouldn't go any where lol )

and if i didn't turn the page when she was ready Id get bit


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> that's too cute
> 
> bet the teacher's don't hear the excuse "my bird ate my homework" as often as they've heard " my dog ate my homework" lol


Once my cat ate my new text book  We were warned that if we ruin them we have to buy them. The teacher laughed so hard I did not have to pay


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

That's too funny!

Oh my, cats eat homework too? It's a epidemic. Every bird I've ever had loves to chew paper. One of my sisters 'tiels chewed half the back cover off her library book, and that's pretty bad when you work there.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What great little helpers!!!

Are they expecting rewards for their hard work?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Are they expecting rewards for their hard work?


All they wanted was attention.  And i guess they got that because i was so busy trying to hide papers and books from them and telling them how cheeky they all are.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

That's great. 

Are you done now? I mean with the semester. Do you have any time off?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I finished the semester last Wednesday, i have this week to relax, then two weeks work experience, then two more weeks holidays (one of which i'll be spending in Tasmania visiting my grandma).


----------

